# Friendliest Rabbits??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello 
I have been considering getting a bunny for a while, as a pressie for my almost 4yr old boy.
My wee half sister has one an he loves it!

I have had bunnies in the past so know all that is involved in looking after them..

It would have to be an outside bunny as the OH says so. Lol. So should I get two to keep eachother warm?
Also have a shed and a hutch cover for when it's cold.

Anyway, what kind of bunny should I get? I don't want one that will get too big as I want lewy to be ably to help look after it.


----------



## emileee (Dec 30, 2008)

get a dwarf lop  had 2 a few years ago theyr great  and the dutch ones are nice too


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

i dont know what the rabbit was that we had before.. it was black. lol
i think i might go and see if theres any in the pets at home adoption center


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd agree with a Dwarf Lop - my friend has them and they always seem more docile than other breeds. I could be wrong though.
I had an English Spotted, she grew quite big and had a mind of her own! :001_wub:

Good luck with the bunny search!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a lop earred rabbit (not the dwarf) he is a male and he is very soft


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Go to your local rescue and see what they have. I don't think it really matters what breed you get as it really is down to each rabbit what there temperament is like. I would get 2 rabbits as rabbits do better in bonded pairs.

I have 4 rabbits 2 lion heads that have very long coats and need grooming everyday,one lion head cross lop which is a very naughty boy and keeps me on my toes and a french lop who is a real mischief maker and always up to something naughty they all love there cuddles though.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes i suggest going to a local rescue because they will know the personalities of their buns its not really all that much to do with breed. A neutered pair would be perfect male/female. Just becareful though buns dont make the best pets for kids unless they have a unusually placid confident personality. Just because alot of buns find loud noise or too much handling scary, they arent the cuddliest of pets but then i think it is great to get children used to different animals and understand them.

I have a lopx thats super friendly and BEW lop thats a little terror and wont sit still for a minute. I have a mini lop thats a sweety and is quite happy sat on a lap and then her husband my tan cross that again wont sit still!! lol It def depends on the bun 

Have a look here, they have lots of buns loking for homes

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi thanks I am going to go to pets at home and see if they have any in the adoption centre.. our nearest adoption place apart from that is 2hrs away x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

emileee said:


> get a dwarf lop  had 2 a few years ago theyr great  and the dutch ones are nice too


was also told when i was younger lops are friendly, i have a lop x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Hi thanks I am going to go to pets at home and see if they have any in the adoption centre.. our nearest adoption place apart from that is 2hrs away x


Please dont go to PAH they are the ones that cause all these problems in the first place, the bun is highly unlikely to have been neutered or vacc'd either and you'll pay nearly as much donation as one from a rescue neutered and vacc'd. There has to be arescue closer to you than that? If you go on the forum at Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre and see a bun in the buns in need section you like we can organise someone who lives near you to do a home check and then the members often volunteer to do 'bunny runs' to do parts of the journey for you to get the buns nearer.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks  il have a look x


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

Its defo down to the rabbit rather than breed from my experience. I've had 3 dwarf lops. 2 were so lovely and gorgeous and you could sit with them on your lap for ages. My other one, who is now 7, is a beast - always has been. She is a biter and can't stand to be held. She has mellowed in her old age and now enjoys a fuss, but its taken 7 years to get her that way - I wouldn't change her for the world though!!! 

I wouldn't recommend [email protected] either tbh, not the healthiest of animals from there but that is just my personal opinion


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

ok  looks like i have to wait a bit 1st, the guy who was giving me a hutch has told me it needs a bit of work.
but we are getting new car soon so can drive to sspca to get a bunny or 2


----------

